# Weird. Dogs w/ Stunted Growth? Amongst other things...



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Has anyone seen this? My friend, pup, and I leave obed. class yesterday and on the way home some random guy at the store saw me w/ my pup and wanted to show me his and I swear this dog looked BAD! And not like the good-bad either. Khaoz is 4mo and about 27-28lbs and the other pup was apparently like 6-7mo, but couldn't have been more than 20lbs and as tall as a 2.5-3mo old, bloated looking stomach like she had worms, awful coat (like she was developing general mange on her face/head), unkept teeth,...I mean the list of things that I saw in that brief moment left me with little to no desire to talk to him about dogs.

Anyways, atleast for the pups sake, I tell him "Man, that dog needs to see a vet ASAP." He said that she had just been to the vet yesterday  (I must have fool stamped on my forehead.), but he stated that she had been to the vet previously to find out why she wasn't growing and w/ no solid diagnosis the vet supposedly told him that the dog will not grow any further. Even Khaoz was looking like wtf man?! The only thing that took away the shock of the condition of the pup was that the owner looked like he needed to see the vet too! Or atleast a groomer. My friend and I were just blown away all day after seeing that pup, but to the real question...read title. 

(Poor thing ur in my prayers. Run away child, run away!) :snap:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

That sounds like it was too small to even be a runt.. I dunno, that's far out..


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> That sounds like it was too small to even be a runt.. I dunno, that's far out..


It really is...had to see it with my own eyes. I wonder if in-breeding could have cause something like that?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Poor thing...

People like that shouldn't own animals...


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

There is a genetic disorder out there that causes some dogs to be really really small, but still proportionally correct. One of the game dog pit bull lines of the past had this issue but I do not remember which one or anything else. I just remember reading it somewhere...but the dog you mention sounds poorly cared for.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Khymera-B said:


> It really is...had to see it with my own eyes. I wonder if in-breeding could have cause something like that?


It's a damn good posibility. Inbreeding from what I have heard causes more health problems than anything but I can see where disfigurement could be likely..


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Now I have a girl whose growth was stunned from having demadex. She had it at about 3 months until she was almost a year and the high doses of Ivomex is what caused her stunned growth. She is now 2 and is around 45lbs and she is more of a bullier looking dog but she was never that small never!!!!! Yolanda is now just a family pet and will never be bred but that pup sounds like it is in alot worse shape than yolanda was. The way its health sounds I don't think the dog actually made it to the vet cause a vet would have know that wasn't right.


----------

